
Dear Honda, this adorable electric car needs to come to the US - smacktoward
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/09/dear-honda-this-adorable-electric-car-needs-to-come-to-the-us/
======
gaspoweredcat
outside not so sure about but the dashboard is fantastic

